# What kind of cameras do professional photographers use?



## Ashley_snap18 (Jan 16, 2017)

I've gone to school for photography and I have a Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital SLR Camera and a 18-55mm lens. I am trying to launch my own photography business and need to upgrade my camera. I mostly do outdoor portraits of people. What kind of camera would I use for a professional business? I feel confident in my skills, but would like advice as to what kind of camera and lens professional photographers use. I'm thinking I want a Canon. Any suggestions/feedback would be very helpful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Overread (Jan 16, 2017)

Please don't cross post the same thread in multiple sections - once is enough

active thread for those interested What kind of camera do professional photographers use?


----------

